# How are we split? *fixed*



## blubberismanly (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, mod, if you would please delete the previous poll, I would appreciate it.

I also added the solitary option for those people (gay and straight) who would rather go it alone for now or who are more into online feeding/encouraging than with a person right there. It's also for those who are just starting the journey and aren't ready for a feeder yet.

I put the gay/lesbian seeking partner ones together to save a space, just in case it comes up 

And here's version 2.0!


----------



## Tad (Aug 3, 2010)

Heh, what if we aren't actually seeking?  (I know, you already changed it once! I assume we just tick the category most representing what we like?)


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 3, 2010)

Tad said:


> Heh, what if we aren't actually seeking?  (I know, you already changed it once! I assume we just tick the category most representing what we like?)



I think solitary would work for that, too. I mean, you may be with someone, but it's the closest I thought of. .


----------



## mercy (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't fit into these categories. How about "Bisexual BBW seeking woman or man in any weight range - cuteness essential."


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm don't think I'm really in one of these categories. I'm more in the 'BHM seeks girl, weight not important' category haha.


----------



## Beep (Aug 4, 2010)

I clicked solitary BBW, but I'm actually married (therefore not seeking anyone!) :happy: .


----------



## Mack27 (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys don't just fall into the two categories of "Skinny" and "BHM."


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2010)

Mack27 said:


> Guys don't just fall into the two categories of "Skinny" and "BHM."



Same with opposite genders, and some of us don't fall into the category of just seeking "Skinny" or BBW too. These questions aren't always as black and white as some may think.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 4, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Same with opposite genders, and some of us don't fall into the category of just seeking "Skinny" or BBW too. These questions aren't always as black and white as some may think.



This is very insightful and true.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I'm not really seeking, but my attraction to a man isn't based on his size. None of the choices work for me.


----------



## musicman (Aug 4, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> And here's version 2.0!



You apparently assume this is a site for singles only. You left out all of us who have already found the person we were seeking. Do you want to try for version 3.0? Just keep going until you get it right... 

Seriously, it's very easy here to make wrong assumptions, which seems to be the cause of many of the more combative threads you'll see on this site.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm thin. I have a big girlfriend currently. Still here to socialize and talk shop. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 5, 2010)

I would have answered, but would have needed to check multiple options. I'm a fat woman, but I'm down with any man who I jive with, no matter how few or many pounds he's packing.

Find me a hilarious theologian. That's all I'm asking for. Where's that box? BBW for HT!


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 5, 2010)

Mack27 said:


> Guys don't just fall into the two categories of "Skinny" and "BHM."



I did my best to make it broad. I realized I didn't have enough options to fit every single person. I meant skinny to also mean non-fat but I guess I could have chosen a better word. Ideally, there would be at least 20 options and we would all have one. I apologize if someone was left out, or just not specified.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 9, 2010)

I currently have my choice of partner, and so made my choice based on the type of partner I prefer, even though I am not seeking. I am a skinny guy, who prefers BBWs.
Rollhandler


----------

